# Macragge's Honour Graphic Novel - Limited Edition



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/macragges-honour.html

The limited edition is available for a 3 week period, beginning today on the 20th of December and ending on the 8th of January.

Looks absolutely gorgeous and i'll be getting this soon.


LotN


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I ordered it immediately. I sincerely hope I get it in less than ten weeks (the advertised latest for printing and delivery)... since I will have left Korea by then. God, I hope the US military postal system doesn't screw up forwarding this book!


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

Really want this but the price................


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a wonderful addition to my bookshelf.

But £75 when I'm struggling to keep the car running to get me to work.....? No.


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

What about the normal edition? When can we order it?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This book is definitely worth the asking price. The artwork is absolutely gorgeous and it is an fantastic read.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Ahhh shit. While I balked at the $350 AUS Heresy art book a month ago and let it go, $175 is probably my upper limit... So I'll probably get it. Damn. Heresy collections are about as expensive as cocaine.

I'm sure all you UK and USA plebs get it way cheaper anyway so no complaining about the price unless your Australian


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, I'm sold and so is it. Gimme.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

serghe said:


> What about the normal edition? When can we order it?


At the end of the promotional video on the book's page in the Black Library website, it states that this will be "strictly limited edition".

*EDIT:* the artwork featured in the promotional video blew me away.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Phoebus said:


> At the end of the promotional video on the book's page in the Black Library website, it states that this will be "strictly limited edition".
> 
> *EDIT:* the artwork featured in the promotional video blew me away.


They have said on their facebook page that it will come out in a standard release in 2 years.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Ha! So much for "strictly limited," then! :wink:

*EDIT:* don't get me wrong, I'm _glad_ it will be available in a standard format as well. It looks too good to be restricted to a financially select audience!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

2 Years is a long time to wait for a book. Alternatively, there's uTorrent.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone already received their copy and read it? Reviews?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm very surprised by how they drew Kor Phaeron. I expected him to look much older with a lengthy white beard. I'm almost certain that's how he was described as in previous novels.

In any case, I don't know how other Astartes viewed him as a 'fake' one seeing as how he looks just like them.


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I'm very surprised by how they drew Kor Phaeron. I expected him to look much older with a lengthy white beard. I'm almost certain that's how he was described as in previous novels.
> 
> In any case, I don't know how other Astartes viewed him as a 'fake' one seeing as how he looks just like them.


I thought it was because they know he not true Astartes that he has no geneseed and his post human set upwas done by other means gene forging and tech


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> Has anyone already received their copy and read it? Reviews?


It was an absolutely fantastic read. Felt like watching a movie, and a damned good one at that. The artwork in this one blows everything else out of the water, its like having a Horus Heresy novels cover art slapped onto every page and the story is just as awesome as a follow up to _Know No Fear_ should be. 

Whilst 95€ is plenty of money, its definitely worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I've just received an email saying that everyone that orders this graphic novel also receives a free ebook copy of "The Wolf of Ash and Fire" by Graham Mcneill. This will tell the story of the War on Gorro - where Horus and the Emperor fight side-by-side and Horus was rumoured to have saved the Emperor's life.



> Horus leads the Luna Wolves Legion against the ork-held planetoid of Gorro. Joined by the Emperor himself, should they be victorious their legend shall be remembered for all time.


----------



## Death Nikorps (Nov 3, 2013)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I've just received an email saying that everyone that orders this graphic novel also receives a free ebook copy of "The Wolf of Ash and Fire" by Graham Mcneill. This will tell the story of the War on Gorro - where Horus and the Emperor fight side-by-side and Horus was rumoured to have saved the Emperor's life.


An email from who ? I ordered Macragge's Honour on the first day, and I haven't received any email yet (just confirmation order).


It's official ? It would be very cool...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I've just received an email saying that everyone that orders this graphic novel also receives a free ebook copy of "The Wolf of Ash and Fire" by Graham Mcneill. This will tell the story of the War on Gorro - where Horus and the Emperor fight side-by-side and Horus was rumoured to have saved the Emperor's life.


.....

*EPIC!!!*

The story of the "Ork that nearly killed the Emperor."



> M30 The Gorro Hollowing - Within the Telon Reach was an Ork empire that rivalled that centred on Ullanor, and at its heart was the scrap world of Gorro. The Ork tech-caste, the Mekboyz, dominated the Orks of Gorro and had made the world their own. The Emperor decreed that Gorro must be destroyed. When a thousand-strong fleet of warships dropped out of the Warp above Gorro it was the Emperor Himself who gave the order to begin the assault. Horus, ever the dutiful and favoured son, stood at the Emperor's side and watched as tens of thousands of assault craft spread out from the fleet. In the vanguard was the Emperor and by his side was Horus and a guard of black-armoured Justaerin Terminators from the Luna Wolves' 1st Company as well as the golden-clad warriors of the Legiones Custodes. As the Space Marines attacked, the Ork resistance they faced was near overwhelming. The Orks of Gorro were huge and augmented with scavenged bionics. At the height of the battle, the fury of the Orks split the Emperor from his guards. Alone he slew hundreds of them until a blast from an Ork plasma weapon weakened his defences and one of the Ork leaders seized him. The creature's strength was so great that it took hold of the Emperor and buckled his armour. As the creature's grasp closed to throttle the Master of Mankind, Horus stormed through the press of battle and cut the Ork's arms from its body with a single blow. Together father and son led their forces in the defeat of the great Ork empire of Gorro.


Merry Christmas us! :grin:


LotN


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

As much as I'd love it I simply can not justify that price tag for a graphic novel! 

Looks like I will be getting the standard version in 2 years!


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Doelago said:


> It was an absolutely fantastic read. Felt like watching a movie, and a damned good one at that. The artwork in this one blows everything else out of the water, its like having a Horus Heresy novels cover art slapped onto every page and the story is just as awesome as a follow up to _Know No Fear_ should be. Whilst 95€ is plenty of money, its definitely worth it in my opinion.


Well...that does sound excellent. I've seen a few panels of the interior art and I actually think it looks better than HH cover art 



Lord of the Night said:


> The story of the "Ork that nearly killed the Emperor."


That's from the Forge World book, right? 

I believe the writing deliberately leaves ambiguous whether the Emperor is actually in life-threatening danger. Either way, Horus proves his great loyalty at the time.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Soooo how do we get this free eshort? It just says in the email 'Order graphic novel', but I already ordered it days ago, checked me downloads list and nothing there. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Angel of Blood said:


> Soooo how do we get this free eshort? It just says in the email 'Order graphic novel', but I already ordered it days ago, checked me downloads list and nothing there. Anyone got any ideas?


Email them with your account information?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Soooo how do we get this free eshort? It just says in the email 'Order graphic novel', but I already ordered it days ago, checked me downloads list and nothing there. Anyone got any ideas?


It will be available early January apparently.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Email them with your account information?


Email me your bank details and I might get back to you..... :wink:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Not interested! Way too expensive for me. I'll wait for the "cheaper" version.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> That's from the Forge World book, right?


I think it's originally from the IA where the wording is as follows:

"...Unprepared and unarmoured, the Emperor and Horus fought back to back until a plasma blast stunned Horus and sent him staggering to the floor. The Emperor stood over the Primarch and refused to give ground until reinforcements arrived to drive their attackers back. On the Ork-infested planet of Gorro, Horus repaid the debt by hacking the arm from a huge, frenzied Greenskin warlord as it struggled to choke the Emperor's life out of him."

The wording from Forge World's _Betrayal_ is: 

"...As the surface assault fought to break through to the deeper levels, the speartips fought towards the centre of Gorro. It is said that at the height of the battle the fury of the Orks split the Emperor from his guards. Alone he slew hundreds of them until a blast from an Ork plasma weapon opened his guard and one of the Ork leaders seized him. The tales say that the creature's strength was so great that as it took hold of the Emperor it buckled his armour. As the creature's grasp closed Horus stormed through the press of battle and and cut the Ork's arms from it's body with a single blow."



MontytheMighty said:


> I believe the writing deliberately leaves ambiguous whether the Emperor is actually in life-threatening danger. Either way, Horus proves his great loyalty at the time.


I've never understood the issue with the Emperor's life actually being threatened or in danger. To me the wording doesn't seem to have been deliberately left ambiguous at all, not everything has to be explicitly spelled out. Some people seem to take issue with the fact that the Emperor wasn't actually omnipotent and would have inevitably been in real danger or near-killed during the long years that he was at the forefront of the Great Crusade.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Horus mutilated the Emperor aboard his ship and yet the Emperor lived.

I just don't see how a petty Warboss, one of thousands, could have posed a threat to the Emperor.

To me, it's just like when Curze had the Lion on the floor, his hands wrapped around his neck causing some to argue the Night Haunter bested El'Johnson.

ADB had to set the record straight, indicating that the Lion perhaps just needed a few more moments to reverse the situation.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Horus mutilated the Emperor aboard his ship and yet the Emperor lived.
> 
> I just don't see how a petty Warboss, one of thousands, could have posed a threat to the Emperor.
> 
> ...


Now the battle between the Emp and Horus have yet to be told, so the actually happening could differ from previous lore. Perhaps the Emp wasn't as unbeatable as stated.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Horus mutilated the Emperor aboard his ship and yet the Emperor lived.
> 
> I just don't see how a petty Warboss, one of thousands, could have posed a threat to the Emperor.


He 'lives' only so far as his psychic ability endures, and even that is reliant on the ancient technology of the Golden Throne and the daily sacrifice of thousands of mortal psykers. 

Regardless, the Greenskin Empire of the Telon Reach (centered on Gorro) was said to rival Urg's empire in size and scope. The Orks of Gorro were also particularly fierce (having in their possession unique plasma/warp technology that the Imperium hasn't encountered since). I don't see an issue with an "Ork leader" of this powerful empire, having isolated the Emperor from his bodyguard, almost killing him. 

That wasn't the only time the Emperor's life apparently needed saving either. During the Proximan Betrayal elements of the III Legion sacrificed themselves to buy enough time for the Emperor to recover (he had previously been wounded in an ambush) and escape a rebel trap.



Malus Darkblade said:


> To me, it's just like when Curze had the Lion on the floor, his hands wrapped around his neck causing some to argue the Night Haunter bested El'Johnson.
> 
> ADB had to set the record straight, indicating that the Lion perhaps just needed a few more moments to reverse the situation.


So, are you seriously suggesting that the Emperor couldn't have possibly been in life-threatening danger?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

At that particular time? I'll admit to always doubting that it was a situation of mortal danger. I don't know whether it was a test of loyalty or not, but I have a hard time believing that the Emperor didn't know Horus was there.

So yeah, in that sense, I can't imagine that a powerful ork warlord putting his claw around the Emperor's neck equates to arguably the most powerful being in the galaxy being in danger.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I've never understood the issue with the Emperor's life actually being threatened or in danger. To me the wording doesn't seem to have been deliberately left ambiguous at all, not everything has to be explicitly spelled out. Some people seem to take issue with the fact that the Emperor wasn't actually omnipotent and would have inevitably been in real danger or near-killed during the long years that he was at the forefront of the Great Crusade.


That's a strawman if you're directing it at me. I'm perfectly fine with the Emperor not being invincible. The language of those passages is ambiguous in my opinion. 

"struggled to choke the life out of the E" could just mean "trying desperately to choke the life out of the E but failing" or it could mean "actually choking the life out of the E"...I don't know 

"buckling the E's armour"...that's even more ambiguous


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> That's a strawman if you're directing it at me. I'm perfectly fine with the Emperor not being invincible. The language of those passages is ambiguous in my opinion.
> 
> "struggled to choke the life out of the E" could just mean "trying desperately to choke the life out of the E but failing" or it could mean "actually choking the life out of the E"...I don't know
> 
> "buckling the E's armour"...that's even more ambiguous


No, it wasn't specifically directed at you. It is something I have come across quite a lot though. You're right in terms of those passages, but personally I wouldn't have thought to look for an alternative explanation - the Emperor fought at the forefront of the Great Crusade and was involved in hundreds (if not thousands) of battles, he would have inevitably been wounded and in grave danger at least a handful of times, and we have a couple of examples of such.

The other example I mentioned (elements of the III Legion sacrificing themselves to allow the wounded Emperor to escape an ambush) isn't so ambiguous either.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

One hour left and I just bought it. Told myself I wouldn't get it... Oh well.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

I bought it, beginning to regret it though. I'm actually fairly sick of Ultramar related stories.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> I bought it, beginning to regret it though. I'm actually fairly sick of Ultramar related stories.


Me too. $175 would be a little over half of the Astro a50 gaming headset I want.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Really thinking I might re-sell this when I get it. Saw the pictures of the non-limited edition Visions of Heresy the other day on the BL twitter feed. Still comes hardcover with dust jacket but missing leather slip case etc. I actually think these non-limited ed. missing the black leather slip cover will look better on my bookcase with the rest of my hardcover collection. Might even give the limited ed. novellas a miss now and just get them when they rerelease. Horus Heresy Limited Edition prices have entered into that 'silly' domain for me now.

On eBay it goes I guess.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> Any idea on how we're supposed to access "The Wolf of Ash and Fire"?


Have a little look in your downloads in your Black Library account.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

This arrive for anyone yet?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I wouldn't expect mine to arrive until March. I believe they said delivery would be ten weeks after the order was placed.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

March of Time said:


> Have a little look in your downloads in your Black Library account.


March, I apologize for not responding until now. I realized that was the case seconds after sending an e-mail to Black Library. How embarrassing!


----------

